# Frontal choke self-defense technique



## kenpo07 (May 29, 2003)

Does anyone one here know of any one hand or two handed Frontal choke self-defense techniques? If so what are the themes or names to these techniques?

Thank you


----------



## pineapple head (May 29, 2003)

Darting Viper for one.
This is  a 2 handed front choke with your back to the wall.
Great tech.


----------



## Disco (May 29, 2003)

Front Choke.

Rotate / Turn sideways (either direction with one leg going to the rear) and thrust a knife hand into throat. The rotation of your shoulders will assist in loosening the choke grip. The knife hand strike will eliminate it.

Another technique - Lift arm (either one) up and  over the attackers arms while rotating/turning sideways (turn to the opposite side from your raised arm - right arm up, turn to the left). Your arm will come down over the attackers, trapping them. Now you are facing sideways to your attacker - sidekick to the knee, groin or stomach your choice.

There are other's, but they are harder to explain. Being shown is easier. The two listed above are very simple and very effective.

Have fun:asian:


----------



## Eggman (May 29, 2003)

thrusting wedge comes to mind, got to love that rising elbow!!!


----------



## satans.barber (May 29, 2003)

Of the ones that I know, against an attempted choke there's Parting Wings:

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kemporyu/guides/techniques/brown2_tech.htm#partingwings

or Destructive Twins:

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kemporyu/guides/techniques/brown2_tech.htm#destructivetwins

And against an actual choke there's Heavenly Ascent:

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kemporyu/guides/techniques/brown1_tech.htm#heavenlyascent

More generally, there are a few simply manouvres that can be very effective. Firstly, take your index finger and roll it over the top of the breast plate and _down_ into the throat, that should make anyone let go pretty quick. Secondly, grab the undersides of their elbows (palms up) and then push and walk backwards, it's pretty difficult to hand on if someone does this (especially in the intial stages of teh choke, which is when you should be reacting anyway). You can also try bringing your right arm up and over their arms, then back down to your left hand side and turn to the left as you do so (kind like a crawl motion at the baths) - that one's not so good though because it has your turning your back or side to your opponent (better for women's self defense really).

Other than that, if they eally mean business, finger poke straight into the eyes.

Ian.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Front Choke.
> Another technique - Lift arm (either one) up and  over the attackers arms while rotating/turning sideways (turn to the opposite side from your raised arm - right arm up, turn to the left). Your arm will come down over the attackers, trapping them. Now you are facing sideways to your attacker - sidekick to the knee, groin or stomach your choice.
> 
> Have fun:asian: *



This is similar to what I teach. we call it Statue of Liberty. Advance verison of this would be to grab one of the wrist and apply a vertical lock sometimes known as a S lock.
Bob :asian:


----------



## kenpo07 (May 29, 2003)

Thanks to all of that replied to my message. I knew American Kenpo had a defense against a Frontal Choke, I just didn't know the name of the techniques.

I'm new to the art just wanted to know what to look forward in AKP. One more Question is there a defense against a Sleeper hold?


----------



## Disco (May 29, 2003)

You've picked a good one. You don't really have much time to respond if the person applying the hold knows what there doing. The best way that I have found for me, is to grab the arm in front, thrust my rear back and drop to one knee, pulling down on the arm which results in a throw over the shoulder. When you drop your weight onto your knee, you change the attackers center of gravity and the pulling down motion on the arm forces them forward over your back/shoulder. Caution: Just make sure if you should wish to try/practice this move, make sure your partner knows how to take a fall.
           :asian:


----------



## Eggman (May 29, 2003)

what disco says works well, especially if there are trying to take you down to the ground because when you roll out your left elbow should plant on their chest


----------



## Mark L (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *You've picked a good one. You don't really have much time to respond if the person applying the hold knows what there doing. The best way that I have found for me, is to grab the arm in front, thrust my rear back and drop to one knee, pulling down on the arm which results in a throw over the shoulder.
> :asian: *


If you can't or don't want to do the throw there's a pressure point on the inside of the upper arm (I think its H-2) that we use with pretty dramatic results (they let go quickly).  Kyusho guys could probably elaborate.


----------



## cdhall (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Of the ones that I know, against an attempted choke there's Parting Wings:
> 
> http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/kemporyu/guides/techniques/brown2_tech.htm#partingwings
> ...



Some others from Mr. Parkers curriculum as outlined in Infinite Insights Book 5 (I say this because I don't recognize where some of the names are coming from, I am not criticizing them) include Destructive Twins
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techgreen.html 
and 
Blinding Sacrifice 
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techbrwn3.html.

And Heavenly Ascent 
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techbrwn2.html
has another great rising elbow like Thrusting Wedge.
:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 30, 2003)

H-2 is on the inside of the arm just above the elbow joint. It can be pressed but striking works best on H-2.
Bob:asian: 

P.S. here is my plug for upcoming seminar on Kyusho. It will be held June 21st in IL check the events page for more info.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo07 _
> *Does anyone one here know of any one hand or two handed Frontal choke self-defense techniques? If so what are the themes or names to these techniques?*



If you happen to have access to Infinite Insights vol. 5. This will give you the answers in which you seek.


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2003)

One could also take a defense against a two handed lapel grab and apply it to the situation.


----------



## Doc (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *One could also take a defense against a two handed lapel grab and apply it to the situation. *


The dynamics of a frontal choke and a double lapel grab are completely different. The only thing they share is both hands in the attack, and coming from the front. Discussion:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2003)

As you are being choked (as the choke is applied), reach out with either hand and extend your index finger.  Push your index finger into the base of their throat, just above where the ribs start (just below the adam's apple).

Keep pushing until they let go.  Once they let go, open up as you feel necessary.

Easy to remember, direct to the point.   

Peace--


----------

